# New Mini Sluice Results....IC Chip Related!!!!



## modtheworld44 (Dec 3, 2017)

I had my design printed and this is what the first fifteen spoonfuls produced.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## cosmetal (Dec 4, 2017)

modtheworld44 said:


> I had my design printed and this is what the first fifteen spoonfuls produced.Thanks in advance.
> 
> modtheworld44



Any chance for better pics?

What are the dimensions of your sluice?

Thanks!
James


----------

